# Jazzy: Tränenausbruch im Dschungel-Telefon!



## Stefan102 (21 Jan. 2012)

​
„Wo bin ich hier gelandet, ey?", fragte sich Jazzy (36) gestern tränenüberströmt im Dschungeltelefon und sie gab zu, dass sie am liebsten sofort nach Hause möchte. Doch was war bloß geschehen?

Natürlich hatte der emotionale Ausbruch mit einer ganz speziellen Campbewohnerin zu tun. Wieder einmal gerieten die Bewohner mit „Herrin“ Ramona Leiß (54) aneinander, die ausdiskutieren wollte, wer sich zur Feuerschicht bereiterklärte. Sie selbst fühlte sich allerdings nicht dafür verantwortlich, was Jazzy völlig auf die Palme brachte. Im Zwiegespräch mit ihrer Verbündeten Radost Bokel (36) ging es dann so richtig los, denn auch die musste sich zuvor sagen lassen, dass sie egoistisch sei und zu viel Bohnen und Reis mampfe. Im Konfrontationsgespräch ging es hin und her und für Jazzy schließlich mit der Laune in den Keller. Ramona höre gar nicht zu, lasse ihre objektiven Einschätzungen nicht zu und man stoße auf taube Ohren - und dann kullerten auch schon die Tränchen im Dschungeltelefon! Kein Wunder, wenn zwei starke Persönlichkeiten aufeinander treffen und niemand von seinem Standpunkt abweichen möchte.

Am nächsten Morgen besannen sich dann aber doch beide Parteien, denn Ramona war nicht gut für einen Streit aufgelegt: „Ooh i mog net...“, jammerte sie und schlich sich somit aus der drohenden Wortschlacht. Für die beiden Streithennen brach ein neuer Tag an, an dem man sich ein wenig heile Welt vorspielen kann, aber vielleicht sind Gespräche über den blauen Himmel tatsächlich besser als die ewige Rechthaberei im Dschungelcamp...
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## ronny69 (21 Jan. 2012)

Hut ab, wirkte echt glaubhaft. Ganz schön feinfühlig geworden das ehemalige so taffe Girl


----------

